# Clutch



## Eugene (Feb 17, 2020)

What is best clutch for my 64 GTO. Thanks for any recommendations in advance


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Depends on how you'll be driving it. ???


----------



## Eugene (Feb 17, 2020)

I


O52 said:


> Depends on how you'll be driving it. ???


I won’t be driving to hard. I’ve been driving it for over 20 years


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Eugene,

I have the Centerforce clutch assemblies (clutch disk, pressure plate and throw-out bearing) in multiple GTO’s and they work great. Pedal pressure is nice, like OEM. For those times you want to drive hard the clutch will support it, no issues.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

My trans builder only uses McLeod, I have a super street pro and has a nice pedal. They have a street pro for less.


----------



## Eugene (Feb 17, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Eugene,
> 
> I have the Centerforce clutch assemblies (clutch disk, pressure plate and throw-out bearing) in multiple GTO’s and they work great. Pedal pressure is nice, like OEM. For those times you want to drive hard the clutch will support it, no issues.


Not sure of proper size for my 64. I see Centerforce has many. If you have more info I would appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Eugene,

While due to years of restoration and minimal road time to date (~350 miles to date), I purchased my clutch assembly in the early 90’s. The part numbers are as follows: Centerforce II pressure plate - CFT361675 ($175.), dual friction clutch disk - 383271 $($60.) and throw out bearing - N1716 ($32.90). 

I looked through the Centerforce website and then on the various internet sites that carry the Centerforce clutch products, such as Year One. If you are running an OEM Muncie M20 or M21 from 1964 it should be very straight forward finding the right clutch for your car.

If you have the correct Muncie transmission it should have a 10 spline input shaft and 27 spline output shaft. The clutch diameter should be 10.4” and the input shaft 1 1/8”.

You may want to talk with the Centerforce people about your driving preference (street casual with occasional stop light racing) and related expectations as it pertains to pedal pressure so they can recommend the right clutch for you. 

Another source is Paul Gangialosi with www.5speeds.com , he recommends Centerforce clutches on his website and has been helpful to me when I’ve had questions in the past.




__





5Speeds Transmission Home Page


Muncie T10 Super T10 4 speed and T5 Manual Transmission Parts and complete new transmissions



www.5speeds.com








__





Clutches / Flywheels


Centerforce Performance Clutch: Dual Friction, DYAD, DFX, LMC clutch kits for street, racing and off-road | Buy Clutches Online Now




www.5speeds.com





I’ve also enclosed the Year One Centerforce listing for your reference.




__





1964-72 GTO -- Transmission / Centerforce / Dual-Friction Clutch Kits /


YEARONE Classic Car Parts for American Muscle Cars | Barracuda Cuda Challenger Charger Chevelle Road Runner Camaro Super Bee Dart Duster Valiant Firebird GTO Cutlass 442 Mustang Nova GM Truck Skylark GS Monte Carlo El Camino Mopar Chevy




www.yearone.com





Enclosed is a fellow Forum post discussing clutches for your reference.








Centerforce clutch?


Ok techies I was thinking of buying Centerforce clutch kit and flywheel Pilot and throw out. Seen some didn't have good luck. Any feed back appreciated. 400 cu nearly stock muncie m20.




www.gtoforum.com





Good luck


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

If you're looking for a standard replacement clutch, look into LUK. They are a major German based supplier to most of the world's auto manufacturers. I bought one (made in USA) from Summit based upon recommendations from the Chevelle website.


----------



## Eugene (Feb 17, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Eugene,
> 
> While due to years of restoration and minimal road time to date (~350 miles to date), I purchased my clutch assembly in the early 90’s. The part numbers are as follows: Centerforce II pressure plate - CFT361675 ($175.), dual friction clutch disk - 383271 $($60.) and throw out bearing - N1716 ($32.90).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much you’ve been great,above and beyond 🇺🇸


----------

